# Exchanging foreign coins in the UK



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Does anyone know whether it is possible to exchange Swiss coins in a UK bank? I have been given a load of franc coins which I can give to my son Daniel on his return to the UK next week to top his student account, but I am unsure whether the banks in the UK will change them into sterling.

Cheers
Brian


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

They don't usually bother with coins, more backed by the fact someone has given you the coins suggest they could have exchanged them themself if it were possible.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I thought so. The chap who gave me them was Indian and their banks don't change them so he kindly offered them to me. Hence the question.


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

You could try a swiss based bank in Bahrain ? Bank of geneve (spelling) comes to mind


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

as far as I know you can only exchange notes.......


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah. When I used To work in a bank, we never used to do coins.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

the bank i work for want and neather will natwest


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, I worked for Natwest!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

dont think anywhere will take them

if theres any value why not total them up and see how much postage is and offer them on ebay or somewhere , be okay for a holiday maker if they can get a good deal and your son makes a few quid


----------

